# Conseil pour transmettre audio bluetooth a2dp vers kit 2.1 avec macbook sous leopard



## Yoooplaaa (7 Avril 2008)

Bonjour je souhaiterais transmettre le son de mon macbook (sous leopard) vers mon kit d enceintes 2.1 en bluetooth A2DP.
Quelqu un a t il deja fait cela ?
Je sais que c est "theoriquement" possible (en a2DP depuis leo) et j ai trouve quelques constructeurs qui font cela : 
http://www.com1.fr/index.php?action=produit&categorie=1
mais je n ai pas trouve de retours de la part d utilisateurs sur la qualite de la transmission ou des pbs eventuelles de compatiblite, etc
Merci de me faire part de vos retours d experience a ce sujet ou de liens si vous en avez ...
YP​


----------



## Yoooplaaa (8 Avril 2008)

C est dingue ca non ?
A l air du sans fil, personne n utilise son portable pour ecouter de la musique et ne se dit que ca serait sympa de se debarasser d un cable disgracieux ...
Je ne trouve rien sur le sujet pourtant la technologie est la ! Le bluetooth sur un ordinateur portable est il utilise pour autre chose que de la reception de donnees ??
J aimerais essayer avec le modele de com1 dont j ai mis le lien. Il coute une cinquantaine d euros... Seul pb je ne trouve pas de revendeur !
Si quelqu un sait ou je pourrais me le procurer ...​


----------



## Yoooplaaa (9 Avril 2008)

Ca y est : j ai trouve ! Je rappelle mon besoin (d ou le renommage du titre de ce topic) :
Transmettre sans fil la musique que je joue sur mon mac (sous leopard avec itunes) sur mon kit d enceintes 2.1.
J ai naturellement pense au bluetooth A2DP en cherchant un adaptateur. En fait la solution la plus simple est l'Airport Express.
C est du wifi (802.11n depuis la derniere version de l airport). Franchement quand on pense au debit de donnees que cela permet et a la consommation en energie, cela revient a ecraser une mouche avec un marteau mais bon... il n y a pas vraiment d autres solutions. (C est a se demander si le bluetooth n est pas mort...)
Cette borne coute 89Euros et est visiblement tres simple a installer, son alimentation est integree. En plus elle permet via son port usb d imprimer en y reliant une imprimante.
Malheuresement ce meme port usb est bride et ne permet pas la connexion d un DD externe... dommage. Mais bon c est deja pas si mal qu apple ait pense aux gens comme moi qui cherche a se debarasser des fils encombrants !​


----------



## tMS1 (25 Novembre 2008)

Salut je tenais a te remercier d'etre revenu pour donner la solution que tu as trouvé, c'est ce que je recherche depuis longtemps ! je n'savais pas qu'airport gerait directement l'audio, ca devient du coup bcp plus interessant

A+ et merci du tuyau


----------



## romaing34 (1 Décembre 2008)

Pour préciser les choses, la borne Airport Express permet bien de diffuser du son par Wifi, mais il y a un temps de latence important entre la lecture sur le mac et la sortie sur les HP. Itunes tient compte de cette latence, mais si on veut passer par autre chose il faut utiliser Airfoil, mais la latence empêche par exemple de regarder une vidéo ou un dvd dans ces conditions (décalage son / image)


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2008)

Une de mes relations a acheté des enceintes BT A2DP chez un revendeur Mac. Quel arnaque ce produit, ça ne marche même pas sous Leopard ... C'est vraiment 130 euros mis direct à la benne ...


----------

